# [Resolved] APPS.INF file AND SYMDBG.DLL



## samsmith3 (Mar 11, 2003)

I intermittently get a "APPS.INF file not found" and when I click it off I get a "Required .DLL file, SYMDBG.DLL, was not found" and the computer locks up. This happens about every third time I try to boot up. 
I do not have an installation disk, a WIN 98 CD, or a backup disk. What do I do?

Thank you,
Samsmith3


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, Samsmith3

Well I'm not really sure what is giving you those errors, there's not much to be found for the second.

Anyway, we can probably sort it out if you give us a post of the StartupList following the instructions from the link below:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Would you happen to have this program installed by any chance?

http://www.cug.edu.cn/fwzn/wlzx/wlfw/vid/USINGVID/0-7897/0-7897-0762-4/ch09.htm


----------



## samsmith3 (Mar 11, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.92.1
Scan saved at 8:58:18 AM, on 3/11/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 SP1 (5.50.4522.1800)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page=http://www.ask.com/index.asp?origin=7019
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http:// 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?s=consumer&LC=0409&c=1c00
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar=http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=1c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default)=http://www.ask.com/index.asp?origin=7019
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_80.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] c:\mouse\system\em_exec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cpqns] c:\compaq\cpqinet\cpqnpcss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSMGR] ICSMGR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICMMonitor] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOMENETWORK\ICMMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] C:\COREL\OFFICE7\SHARED\QFINDER7\QFSCHED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ftpqueue] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WS_FTP\ftpqueue.exe" -tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DXM6Patch_981116] C:\WINDOWS\p_981116.exe /Q:A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.EXE /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\SAVE\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [isdbdc] c:\compaq\internet\isdbdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CPQDFWAG] C:\WINDOWS\cpqdiag\CpqDfwAg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ICMEngine] C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOMENETWORK\ICM.EXE -9Xservice
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ftpqueue] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WS_FTP\FTPSCHED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Mindscape\PrintMaster\PMREMIND.EXE
O4 - Startup: PerfectPrint.LNK = C:\Corel\Office7\Shared\PFit7\PFPPOP70.EXE
O4 - Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\QUICKENW\billmind.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Startup: Norton Disk Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NDD32.EXE
O4 - Startup: ScreenArt.lnk = C:\Program Files\SCREENART\WillowRd.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {072D3F2E-5FB6-11D3-B461-00C04FA35A21} (CFForm Runtime) - http://www.crackerbarrel.com/CFIDE/classes/CFJava.cab
O16 - DPF: {A45F39DC-3608-4237-8F0E-139F1BC49464} - http://php.offshoreclicks.com/dialup_files/99950951.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1268/ftp.coupons.com/v6/brix6ie.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = buffnet.net


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sam I can't quite pin the problem on anything specific there, so this is going to be a two or three part approach.

The first thing we want to do is get rid of the spy, ad and junkware you have there. First, follow the instructions in the link below to download, install and update Spybot:

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/

BUT, before actually having it scan, go to Add/Remove programs and remove the program *New.net* and reboot. A faulty removal of this program can cause loss of internet access. Spybot will remove it and correct any residual problems, but it's a good idea to do the manual removal first.

Then run Spybot and have it fix all prechecked items -- just go with the default selections. Reboot. You may well be prompted to run it a second time to complete the process, this is a good idea anyway.

If the original problem remains, and I think it will, we will want to do some 'cleanboot' troubleshooting by running the built in Windows utility *msconfig*

Msconfig allows you to uncheck startup items individually under its startup folder tab. My suspicion is that Norton System Doctor might be the culprit, but you can test by unchecking a group of startups at a time and rebooting to gradually isolate the problem.

Standard entries are SystemTray, ScanRegistry, LoadPowerProfiles and Taskmon. You can ignore those.

You have an awful lot of programs running at startup, and frankly I think you should decide whether you really need most of them by reviewing them on an individual basis using the information here:

http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

Reducing the startup overhead will significantly increase your system's performance.

... also: I would use the HijackThis program to check and remove the following (but no others):

O16 - DPF: {072D3F2E-5FB6-11D3-B461-00C04FA35A21} (CFForm Runtime) - http://www.crackerbarrel.com/CFIDE/classes/ CFJava.cab
O16 - DPF: {A45F39DC-3608-4237-8F0E-139F1BC49464} - http://php.offshoreclicks.com/dialup_files/99950951.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/ PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35} (Brix6ie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/1.../v6/ brix6ie.cab


----------



## samsmith3 (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for your help. I'm taking this one step at a time. I've run Spybot and msconfig so far and also used HijackThis to remove the 4 items listed at the end of your message. I'll give it several days to see if these things have helped and if not I'll continue with the rest of your suggestions.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke. When problems are intermittant it can take some time to track them down. Anything you do in msconfig is reversable, so don't hesitate to use it to disable startups. I'd leave your Symantec antivirus running though, and only uncheck those related entries as a last resort. However the Norton Disk Doctor and System Doctor stuff can be disabled without worry.


----------



## samsmith3 (Mar 11, 2003)

Success! After 3rd boot I got the same error message & lock-up BUT I then disabled Norton System Doctor and after 20 boots have had no problems. Don't know what was causing the problem but by following your suggestions all is well.
Thanks muchly,
Samsmith3


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad we were able to find it Sam and you're most welcome for the help.


----------

